# WEBSITES, new and wanting



## ClintDowns (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello all.  I am new to the rabbit business but I am very serious about it.  I would like to get me a website.  I know nothing about websites so any information at all about how, and where I can start me up a website.  

thanks to all in advance.


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

if you'd like to make a webiste here is a great, easy place to make one. it's also 100% free!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zbS_Cw&usg=AFQjCNG0WpbReTCUziUYSkIDB0iXkjd5kQ


----------



## secuono (Mar 8, 2012)

Lots of places let you make a free site. Later you can buy your name or domain and it will be 100% yours. 
I've had/have a site in each of these. Lots of great tools to help you, too. 
Webs.com
Weebly.com
Tripod.com


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

Just don't bother promoting it a lot (backlinks and such) until you get your own name. 

You can set up a website on blogger or wordpress. Blogger will probably get you a fair amount of traffic just from other bloggers. (And it doesn't have to be a blog, it can be an actual website ... just choose "pages" when you add them.) Blogger is much simpler to learn than wordpress. BTW, having a blog is a good way to get people to visit, AND to promote your site through the search engines. Google likes fresh content. 

For that matter, if you are serious about it ... the domain purchase only runs about $2 a year for the first year if you want a .info while a .com or .net will run you about $8 a year. Hosting will run you anywhere from about $3 a month to $10 a month. So really, buying your own domain is cheap. If it were me (and it has been many times, LOL) what I usually do it to spend the few dollars to buy the domain, and you can host it at blogger.com for free (your're just locked into their templates, which isn't bad for someone starting up ... they are varied enough and easy to use, they only become a problem when you want to SERIOUSLY promote your site and they are limited for that). Then if and when you decide you want to do more with it (blogger.com may suit your needs just fine though), then you can host it yourself and have total freedom with it. But you can do about 90% of what you're likely to want to do with blogger for free. 

The advantage to having your own domain name is that you don't have to "start over" if you later decide you ARE serious about it. Really, to me, I'd say it's worth the $2-8 to protect all the time and exposure you develop for the site up to that point. I have ended up abandoning one or two, but generally I decide to keep them and it's been worth it. For that matter, you can more easily monetize a private site if you want, or even possibly sell it if you decide you don't want it anymore, as long as you've bought your own domain. You're very limited in making money from it if it's a free domain. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Nikki (Mar 31, 2012)

Weebly is a very easy way to start a website. I just fooled around with it and came up with this ;
www.double-yolkerfarms.weebly.com
 Goodluck with yours!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2012)

You can set up a free business site on Facebook.......it's great free networking.  Everytime someone likes it, their friends will see your Rabbitry name in the "news feed".


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

I made mine on weebly but, I really like wix.  http://www.wix.com/


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, Wix is good.  I use them for an online photography portfolio.  Wix can be troublesome when designing though.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, Wix is good.  I use them for an online photography portfolio.  Wix can be troublesome when designing though.


Your right but, they did update it not to long ago and now it's better!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend Wix.  There are a few of us still on dialup - like me - and I just cannot load a Wix site no matter how long I try.  

Weebly is excellent.  They don't place ads on your site like freewebs does, and they have a lot of good options.  If you want a free site I would recommend Weebly.  

I also do custom site design.  Just finished this site for a Holland Lop Breeder in Florida

One tip - once you do get a site up, be sure to submit it to as many breeder directories as you can find.  In my experience, the biggest source of traffic for rabbitry sites is linking from breeders directories.


----------



## fluffycreatures (May 20, 2012)

Depends on what you want in a website and what you wan tit to do.

So the first thing should be to develop your business "plan" .  Goals, objectives and  estimate of your expenses and expected income  Then decide how the website will help you achieve these goals.   First decision is what kind of rabbits you are going to have and the purpose--raising meat wool or show bunnies. 

The website alone will not bring you income, and even if you get traffic to it through other means on the web it won't necessarily translate into $.  What it weill do is to gie you a presence on the web and an opportunity to get your story out there.   And even getting some one else to create a website won't be able to tell your story as well as you.

So then the question is: what is the difference between a paid or free site? Wellif you want a lot of advertising then go for the free ones.  But also check ones you pay for and see if you can afford it or if it is warranted within your plan.

The host that I finally settled on has a month free and you can play around creating a website and decide if you like it.  And after that pay month by month. It is $20 a month all inclusive for the domain name, web builder, website, unlimited pages and  really great support. There are some cheaper but there was always something I didn't like. Among those things is where the host site islocated,  has the supports etc.   Some are in China and far remote places.  When  you finally figure them out sometimes you stuck with a contract or something.   The free ones are similar in difficulties.  Some are better than others.  So  do spend some time checking them out before you get started. 

The one finally decided to use is citymax.com.   I really like it.  The support is really great to help you build it an you can also monitor the traffic to the site.

So after you develop your website., join some rabbit groups on yahoo and
sites like this.  If you are into social media use them too.  But most important is to go to some local shows and connect with people locally. .  Once your rabbits get known your website will then be a significant paert of the overall plan.  

Hope this helps.
Dianne
www.creaturecomfortscottage.com


----------



## reereechickens (May 20, 2012)

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend Wix.  There are a few of us still on dialup - like me - and I just cannot load a Wix site no matter how long I try.
> 
> Weebly is excellent.  They don't place ads on your site like freewebs does, and they have a lot of good options.  If you want a free site I would recommend Weebly.
> 
> ...


I love the "nature trail" website. I have "fuzzy" Beverens and I emailed someone on the site and they pointed me in the right direction.


----------

